# Remote coders: I need info about average pay scale



## lisahenderson (Aug 19, 2013)

How do most companies pay their remote coders? What should I expect? I'm newly certified but have 6 years of coding (mostly radiology) experience. I've been offered a remote job coding DX only (full-time but no benefits). The pay is per chart and seems kind of low. I know it's only DX and radiology is pretty straightforward but still....I was paid 22.00/hr (before I was certified) back in 2005 doing in-house coding for a third party billing company. Would it be unreasonable to expect to find a full-time remote job with benefits making at least 45k+? Of course I'm thinking of a more challenging position than just dx coding and it's not just about the money. I really want to be able to grow with a company and learn new stuff too. What are your thoughts? Also, wouldn't  it be expected that these organizations would pay for additional CEUs and encourage further credentialing? I really love coding and want to throw myself into it, so I want something more than languishing away as a contract production coder. Am I asking too much? 
Help!
Thanks all


----------



## cordelia (Aug 19, 2013)

Since you don't indicate how much they are paying for chart, its hard to know whether or not it is fair. But in my experience, pay per charts for DX and radiology is going to be low, because they assume you will whip right through them. I know ER pay per chart is low as well, for the same reasons. 

There are better remote jobs out there, I would probably take this current opportunity and keep looking. When I was trying to transition to remote coding, I had the coding experience, but not the remote experience. So I took as less than desirable job to gain that remote experience. Now I am working remotely, doing a job I love. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## lisahenderson (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks, Cordelia for the input. At .45 a chart, coding 50+ an hour, which seems completely doable, I could at least make what I was making before, but again, no benefits. I'm glad you love your job, coding should be fun! Thanks again


----------



## cordelia (Aug 19, 2013)

That does seem low, I thought .75 was more the norm, but I suppose which area of the country and cost of living factors into that.  Especially since they do not provide benefits, you should get paid more, since benefits is part of compensation. 

I do think I would take it and keep looking. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------

